# Canada’s Trudeau announces plan for national freeze on handguns



## Theowl32 (May 30, 2022)

OTTAWA, May 30 (Reuters) - Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Monday his government was introducing new legislation to implement a "national freeze" on handgun ownership and prevent people from buying and selling handguns anywhere in the country.

"The day this legislation goes into effect it will no longer be possible to buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau told reporters.

If passed, the freeze on handguns is expected to come into force in the autumn. Canada's public safety minister has tabled regulatory amendments in parliament to ensure it can be implemented swiftly, according to a ministry statement.









						Canada introduces law to freeze handgun sales, ban look-alike toys
					

Canada's government introduced legislation Monday to implement a "national freeze" on the sale and purchase of handguns as part of a gun control package that would also limit magazine capacities and ban some toys that look like guns.




					www.reuters.com
				




Anyone else actually believe this school shootings along with the others aren't abslute events created by the government to push the new world order?

Let's see, the Parkland shooting the cops under orders of demonrat Sheriff Steve Israel to stand down as Nikolas Cruz methodically kills at least 17 people as two off duty Miramar swat members rushed in and were both suspended for it. Then in less than a week a giant townhall type meeting at the arena BBT center hosted by the Commie News Network about how the gun did it and not the little Spanish kid nor the fault of the cops who did nothing. 

Then this happens in Texas where this guy Pedro Arredando who was just elected to the city council allows this Spanish kid to methodically and slowly move around despite full armored protected cops facing their backs to the school while they threatened the parents. 

Remember that Vegas shooter? Yeah me neither. Hardly a thing. No videos released of him smuggling mass guns through the lobby. No one heard him busting out those massive windows of the hotel with a sledge hammer. 

NOTHING and now hear come the globalist stooge puppets doing as they're told. Does anyone actually think that the epstein special Lolita island guest is an alpha? 

Look at him!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 30, 2022)

FCK Canada


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Anyone else actually believe this school shootings along with the others aren't abslute events created by the government to push the new world order?
> 
> Let's see, the Parkland shooting the cops under orders of demonrat Sheriff Steve Israel to stand down as Nikolas Cruz methodically kills at least 17 people as two off duty Miramar swat members rushed in and were both suspended for it. Then in less than a week a giant townhall type meeting at the arena BBT center hosted by the Commie News Network about how the gun did it and not the little Spanish kid nor the fault of the cops who did nothing.
> 
> ...


^ this is the madness that conservative media has created this century


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 30, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> OTTAWA, May 30 (Reuters) - Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Monday his government was introducing new legislation to implement a "national freeze" on handgun ownership and prevent people from buying and selling handguns anywhere in the country.
> 
> "The day this legislation goes into effect it will no longer be possible to buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau told reporters.
> 
> ...



  Not very many months, ago, Trudeau gave the Canadian people a very vivid demonstration of why it is so important for people to have the right to keep an bear arms.

  And now, what limited degree the people of Canaduh are allowed that right, he's now attacking it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> ^ this is the madness that conservative media has created this century



  Don't blame us.

  Yours is the side that has created the culture of lawlessness and violence and criminality that leads to this, while at the same time, attacking the right of honest human beings to possess the means to defend ourselves.

  It's always been true, but it is becoming much more obvious in recent times; you on the left *wrong* are the side of subhuman criminal shit, while we on the right are the side of human beings.


----------



## jwoodie (May 30, 2022)

Winter is coming.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Don't blame us.
> 
> Yours is the side that has created the culture of lawlessness and violence and criminality that leads to this, while at the same time, attacking the right of honest human beings to possess the means to defend ourselves.
> 
> It's always been true, but it is becoming much more obvious in recent times; you on the left *wrong[/b[ are the side of subhuman criminal shit, while we on the right are the side of human beings.*


My side didn't get you lunatics ranting about crisis actors and false flags whenever your worldview is questioned, taliban.  Your dreams of murdering Americans is the result of your own choices, terrorist.  Not anything that I did.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> Your dreams of murdering Americans is the result of your own choices, terrorist.



  Where do you claim that I have expressed any _“dreams of murdering Americans”_?  Quote the post in which I have expressed any such thing; or admit that you're a lying piece of shit.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Fuck em


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> OTTAWA, May 30 (Reuters) - Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Monday his government was introducing new legislation to implement a "national freeze" on handgun ownership and prevent people from buying and selling handguns anywhere in the country.
> 
> "The day this legislation goes into effect it will no longer be possible to buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau told reporters.
> 
> ...



New world order is so 1980s conspiracy crap.. you know the illuminati and international Jew.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> New world order is so 1980s conspiracy crap.. you know the illuminati and international Jew.



Wow....anti semite much?


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Wow....anti semite much?


I told you it was 1980s crap. Can you read?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> I told you it was 1980s crap. Can you read?



You mentioned Jews, dumbass. Methodist my Irish ass


----------



## flan327 (May 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> FCK Canada


No

Good people live there


----------



## flan327 (May 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fuck em


So much HATRED 

NOT HEALTHY


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 30, 2022)

flan327 said:


> No
> 
> Good people live there



So move there, flamer


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You mentioned Jews, dumbass. Methodist my Irish ass



You are a dumbass who can't read. That was the conspiracy theory among the conservative crackpots in the 1980s.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> OTTAWA, May 30 (Reuters) - Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Monday his government was introducing new legislation to implement a "national freeze" on handgun ownership and prevent people from buying and selling handguns anywhere in the country.
> 
> "The day this legislation goes into effect it will no longer be possible to buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau told reporters.
> 
> ...


Meh, its Canada.  I don't GAF what they do as long as they keep their noses out of our government affairs.  Turdeau is a globalist fascist and until Canadians vote to get rid of that kind, they deserve what they get.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > Your dreams of murdering Americans is the result of your own choices, terrorist.
> ...


----------



## flan327 (May 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> So move there, flamer


What is wrong with you?


eagle1462010 said:


> Fuck em


post reported


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Where do you claim that I have expressed any _“dreams of murdering Americans”_?  Quote the post in which I have expressed any such thing; or admit that you're a lying piece of shit.


Maybe you're not a trump voter, but I don't believe it


----------



## 22lcidw (May 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Not very many months, ago, Trudeau gave the Canadian people a very vivid demonstration of why it is so important for people to have the right to keep an bear arms.
> 
> And now, what limited degree the people of Canaduh are allowed that right, he's now attacking it.


The government employees can destroy citizens anytime they want. Trudeau called them racists and terrorists and the law turned the truckers into persona non grata. No way to live unless they had cash on them. This is the evil Progs love.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> My side


Your side did promote BLM/Antifa/Riots/CHOP/CHAZ/Defund the police/mask mandates/forced vaccination/energy dependence/hyper inflation/supply chain issues/shortages of baby formula---need I go on.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Your side did promote BLM/Antifa/Riots/CHOP/CHAZ/Defund the police/mask mandates/forced vaccination/energy dependence/hyper inflation/supply chain issues/shortages of baby formula---need I go on.


Being brainwashed into oblivion is one of the many things you have in common with terrorists


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> You are a dumbass who can't read. That was the conspiracy theory among the conservative crackpots in the 1980s.



I'm talking about you, dumbass.

You fool nobody so give it a fckn rest. Methodist? Bahahah


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> The government employees can destroy citizens anytime they want. Trudeau called them racists and terrorists and the law turned the truckers into persona non grata. No way to live unless they had cash on them. This is the evil Progs love.


It would have served Turdeau and the globalist faction of Canadians right if the truckers had sought asylum in the US and let Canadians figure out their supply chain without them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> Being brainwashed into oblivion is one of the many things you have in common with terrorists


He dont like BLM.  You seem confused


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm talking about you, dumbass.
> 
> You fool nobody so give it a fckn rest. Methodist? Bahahah


What are you talking about?


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> Being brainwashed into oblivion is one of the many things you have in common with terrorists


Living in denial of well-established facts is what makes you a brain washed terrorist.  Please stop projecting yourself onto others.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> He dont like BLM.  You seem confused


^


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Living in denial of well-established facts is what makes you a brain washed terrorist.


Yes that's what made you so easy to label


----------



## okfine (May 30, 2022)

I think Canada is worried about the USA coming apart more than you think.


----------



## flan327 (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> Being brainwashed into oblivion is one of the many things you have in common with terrorists


Haters gonna hate


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> ^


Yes you are a leftist nutbag.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 30, 2022)

flan327 said:


> post reported


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you claim that I have expressed any _“dreams of murdering Americans”_?  Quote the post in which I have expressed any such thing; or admit that you're a lying piece of shit.
> ...



  Non-sequitur.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Non-sequitur.


The building block of modern U.S. politics


----------



## blackhawk (May 30, 2022)

You get the government you elect and this is the government the people of Canada elected.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> The building block of modern U.S. politics



  Whether it is or not, it doesn't save you from being outed as a lying piece of shit (not that everyone didn't already know that about you anyway) for claiming that I have _“dreams of murdering Americans”_.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Whether it is or not, it doesn't save you from being outed as a lying piece of shit (not that everyone didn't already know that about you anyway) for claiming that I have _“dreams of murdering Americans”_.


Oh then you're a RINO.  That's somewhat better, but your vote will still go towards those who want civil war.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> OTTAWA, May 30 (Reuters) - Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Monday his government was introducing new legislation to implement a "national freeze" on handgun ownership and prevent people from buying and selling handguns anywhere in the country.
> 
> "The day this legislation goes into effect it will no longer be possible to buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau told reporters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> Oh then you're a RINO.  That's somewhat better, but your vote will still go towards those who want civil war.



  That's your way of trying to prove that you're not a lying piece of shit?  By telling even more absurd lies?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> Oh then you're a RINO.  That's somewhat better, but your vote will still go towards those who want civil war.


You continue to bleat and shit your pants.

You can't have our guns and you're throwing the biggest tantrum.

 

Cry, bitch.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2022)

The Canadian left sees a *popular* mass-shooting in another country and jumps on it immediately.....forgetting that everyone has been saying all week this is only happening in America.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> those who want civil war.


Seems to me that your side is the one that pushed it and now that you've pissed off a substantial portion of the country, you want to back pedal.  Tsk Tsk Tsk.  If you can't stand the heat, get the fuck out of the kitchen.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

flan327 said:


> post reported


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> The Canadian left sees a *popular* mass-shooting in another country and jumps on it immediately.....forgetting that everyone has been saying all week this is only happening in America.


Never let a good crisis go to waste for these people.  

Didn't help the dang police sat by on this one.


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm talking about you, dumbass.
> 
> You fool nobody so give it a fckn rest. Methodist? Bahahah



For right wing and fundamentalist Christians.









						New World Order (conspiracy theory) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's your way of trying to prove that you're not a lying piece of shit?  By telling even more absurd lies?


You posted in this thread in defense of an OP that says school shooters are sent by the government.  You mark yourself a lying piece of shit by pretending you don't want war to happen here.  Fuck yourself.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Seems to me that your side is the one that pushed it and now that you've pissed off a substantial portion of the country, you want to back pedal.  Tsk Tsk Tsk.  If you can't stand the heat, get the fuck out of the kitchen.


Bring it you piece of shit.  Your party has been at war my entire life.  If it comes to that, maybe I'll see you in the streets.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> Bring it you piece of shit.  Your party has been at war my entire life.  If it comes to that, maybe I'll see you in the streets.


HaHaHa, triggered eh?  I am so scared of a keyboard warrior.  Run along paper tiger.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I am so scared of a keyboard warrior.


I bet you are, puss


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> For right wing and fundamentalist Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't read your nonsense so save it


----------



## skews13 (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Meh, its Canada.  I don't GAF what they do as long as they keep their noses out of our government affairs.  Turdeau is a globalist fascist and until Canadians vote to get rid of that kind, they deserve what they get.



They're our largest importer of oil. I guess you ammosexuals don't want that anymore either, right?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> I bet you are, puss


You can't take our guns.  You can only cry, bleat, belly-ache, and shit your pants.

Schadenfreude.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I don't read your nonsense so save it


I love it when these morons put wikipedia up as a source.  Useless.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You can only cry, bleat, belly-ache, and shit your pants.


If that were true I'd be a republican, and you'd want to vote for me.


----------



## Donald H (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Meh, its Canada.  I don't GAF what they do as long as they keep their noses out of our government affairs.  Turdeau is a globalist fascist and until Canadians vote to get rid of that kind, they deserve what they get.


My biggest criticism of Trudeau taking action is that it's not immediate and will allow NRA members to buy up handguns in the interim.

There will be howling and gritting of teeth by the gungoons but they will be a small minority.
Trudeau and the Liberal party will benefit from this smart move to stop weapons that are purposely made to kill people, off the streets.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> If that were true I'd be a republican, and you'd want to vote for me.


More pants shitting.
 

We will not rest until there are no more gun restrictions of any kind.  

May you die of pants shitting.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 30, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> More pants shitting.
> 
> 
> We will not rest until there are no more gun restrictions of any kind.
> ...


May you die soon


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

skews13 said:


> They're our largest importer of oil. I guess you ammosexuals don't want that anymore either, right?


We import much more from Canada unnecessarily than we export to them.  Canada is a liability to the US.  We subsidize their economy by purchasing goods that we could easily produce domestically.  Fuck the Canadian globalists.  Turdeau is a fascist.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> May you die soon


Wasn't it you that unjustly admonished another poster for wishing death on Americans in this thread?  Tsk Tsk, you are truly exposing yourself as a leftist hypocrite as well as a paper tiger keyboard warrior.


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I love it when these morons put wikipedia up as a source.  Useless.


You never heard of it? You must be very young.


----------



## skews13 (May 30, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> OTTAWA, May 30 (Reuters) - Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Monday his government was introducing new legislation to implement a "national freeze" on handgun ownership and prevent people from buying and selling handguns anywhere in the country.
> 
> "The day this legislation goes into effect it will no longer be possible to buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau told reporters.
> 
> ...


 Outstanding news. That's millions of customers American gun makers no longer have. And it will have a big impact on their bottom lines. Canada imports $146 million of guns every year. Now that US manufacturers of AR rifles and hand guns can no longer import for private sales, that will hurt.

This is huge news.


----------



## Theowl32 (May 30, 2022)

flan327 said:


> What is wrong with you?
> 
> post reported


This post reported.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Donald H said:


> NRA members to buy up handguns


What the twenty people who Turdeau and his minions will ALLOW to own handguns?  BTW, what does the NRA--an American association have to do with Canada, duck?  STFU, you don't know whats going on in your own country.


----------



## Donald H (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> We import much more from Canada unnecessarily than we export to them.  Canada is a liability to the US.  We subsidize their economy by purchasing goods that we could easily produce domestically.  Fuck the Canadian globalists.  Turdeau is a fascist.


America helping to separate our two countries with that sort of measures would speed up Canada's diversifying away from the US even quicker! China has it all and they don't blackmail their trading partners.

Another advantage of Justin's action on handguns is that it will defuse the move toward a 'culture' of war that's growing in Canada. 

There are few ordinary citizens that own handguns in Canada but those who do are seen on shooting ranges and they certainly appear to be those who shouldn't be there with any kind of gun.


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> We import much more from Canada unnecessarily than we export to them.  Canada is a liability to the US.  We subsidize their economy by purchasing goods that we could easily produce domestically.  Fuck the Canadian globalists.  Turdeau is a fascist.



51% of US oil imports come from Canada. What do you contribute to the US or Canada?









						Canadian Energy Markets | Oil and Gas Imports and Exports
					

The diverse Canadian energy market includes crude oil and natural gas. Read about how much oil Canada imports and exports; oil supply and demand; new markets and more.




					www.capp.ca


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Outstanding news. That's millions of customers American gun makers no longer have. And it will have a big impact on their bottom lines. Canada imports $146 million of guns every year. Now that US manufacturers of AR rifles and hand guns can no longer import for private sales, that will hurt.
> 
> This is huge news.


Hand guns, moron.  Nothing about long guns.


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Hand guns, moron.  Nothing about long guns.


How many school children have been killed in mass shootings in Canada?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Donald H said:


> America helping to separate our two countries with that sort of measures would speed up Canada's diversifying away from the US even quicker! China has it all and they don't blackmail their trading partners.
> 
> Another advantage of Justin's action on handguns is that it will defuse the move toward a 'culture' of war that's growing in Canada.
> 
> There are few ordinary citizens that own handguns in Canada but those who do are seen on shooting ranges and they certainly appear to be those who shouldn't be there with any kind of gun.


LOL

Go do all your business with China then.  We can just shut off your overpriced lumber anyway.  

Trees down here are ready to rock and roll again.  Southern pine...........Good deal.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> May you die soon


you first


----------



## Leo123 (May 30, 2022)

Guns are ubiquitous in the world.  Somebody ought to tell Trudeau......That horse 'left the barn' hundreds of years ago.


----------



## Leo123 (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> ^ this is the madness that conservative media has created this century


Gee, you guys sure hate it when your far-left MSM is challenged in any way.


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Guns are ubiquitous in the world.  Somebody ought to tell Trudeau......That horse 'left the barn' hundreds of years ago.


Yeah. We're right up there with Afghanistan and Yemen.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Donald H said:


> America helping to separate our two countries with that sort of measures would speed up Canada's diversifying away from the US even quicker! China has it all and they don't blackmail their trading partners.
> 
> Another advantage of Justin's action on handguns is that it will defuse the move toward a 'culture' of war that's growing in Canada.
> 
> There are few ordinary citizens that own handguns in Canada but those who do are seen on shooting ranges and they certainly appear to be those who shouldn't be there with any kind of gun.


That should make you happy, commie duck.  Then you would give your handlers a larger foothold in North America
The second advantage you speak of would also make it easier for your commie buddies to take Canada over.  You have a culture of war because freedom loving Canadians don't want to be commie subjects.
The third paragraph detailing that a handful of Canadians own handguns shows just how irrelevant this whole ban would be.  Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Leo123 (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Yeah. We're right up there with Afghanistan and Yemen.


No Afghanistan and Yemen are right up there with US.   We have more guns than population and have always had guns.   BFD


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> You posted in this thread in defense of an OP that says school shooters are sent by the government.  You mark yourself a lying piece of shit by pretending you don't want war to happen here.  Fuck yourself.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Yeah. We're right up there with Afghanistan and Yemen.


Israel, Syria, Mexico, Central America, most of South America, Switzerland, Africa, much of Asia, Iraq, Iran, Ukraine, Poland, Norway--fuckin' moron.


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Israel, Syria, Mexico, Central America, most of South America, Switzerland, Africa, much of Asia, Iraq, Iran, Ukraine, Poland, Norway--fuckin' moron.



Switzerland and Norway aren't gun crazy and neither is Israel.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> 51% of US oil imports come from Canada. What do you contribute to the US or Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey moron, try reading.  I said, *We import much more from Canada *  Canada's economy is subsidized by American taxpayers.  We don't import anything from Canada that we can't produce domestically.  The opposite is true of Canada and as Donald H, the canuck duck, has so clearly pointed out, the commies up there would be open to becoming slaves to China instead of taking US subsidized welfare.


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> New world order is so 1980s conspiracy crap.. you know the illuminati and international Jew.




No, you just needed to watch the press conference from Davos to realize how power mad and insane those billionaire leftists are...


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Hey moron, try reading.  I said, *We import much more from Canada *  Canada's economy is subsidized by American taxpayers.  We don't import anything from Canada that we can't produce domestically.  The opposite is true of Canada and as Donald H, the canuck duck, has so clearly pointed out, the commies up there would be open to becoming slaves to China instead of taking US subsidized welfare.


You're a real Trumper. You even hate the neighbors.


----------



## Leo123 (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Switzerland and Norway aren't gun crazy and neither is Israel.


Neither is America.  Your fevered visions aside.


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Switzerland and Norway aren't gun crazy and neither is Israel.




Switzerland has lots of military, fully automatic rifles in their homes....Norway has more guns than Sweden, but Sweden has the gun violence problem...

Explain that.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Yeah. We're right up there with Afghanistan and Yemen.


Afghanistan just beat the shit out of the most powerful military the world has ever known.

That might tell you something.


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Neither is America.  Your fevered visions aside.



They don't have mass shootings.


----------



## Donald H (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> That should make you happy, commie duck.  Then you would give your handlers a larger foothold in North America


Save Canada's school children is my first priority.


Concerned American said:


> The second advantage you speak of would also make it easier for your commie buddies to take Canada over.


A large Russian and Chinese communist population in Canada would add to our safety and security. Canada's real enemy has become the threat of fascism from without.


Concerned American said:


> You have a culture of war because freedom loving Canadians don't want to be commie subjects.


We're headed in the direction of a culture of war but this move by the Lib'ruls is a precautionary measure.


Concerned American said:


> The third paragraph detailing that a handful of Canadians own handguns shows just how irrelevant this whole ban would be.  Much ado about nothing.


There are few handguns but even one is too many!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> They don't have mass shootings.


They don't have communist trying to take over the country and remove firearms from their citizens.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Switzerland and Norway aren't gun crazy and neither is Israel.


Every Swiss home has a gun--by law.  Gun ownership is legal in both Norway and Israel--hell, if you're a muslim in Israel, you probably have some rockets and bomb making materials in your home.  Shut up or research--you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> How many school children have been killed in mass shootings in Canada?




We had 14 out of 72 million ........

And you think with the increasing destruction of Canadian families that your nuts aren't going to start shooting people?

That is just dumb thinking on your part.


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Switzerland has lots of military, fully automatic rifles in their homes....Norway has more guns than Sweden, but Sweden has the gun violence problem...
> 
> Explain that.


Most Swiss army guys turn their guns in after their service. I used to live there. Norway is peaceful.. I haven't been to Sweden in ages. Are they having school shootings?


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Canada's real enemy has become the threat of fascism from


Turdeau!  there I fixed it for you.


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Every Swiss home has a gun--by law.  Gun ownership is legal in both Norway and Israel--hell, if you're a muslim in Israel, you probably have some rockets and bomb making materials in your home.  Shut up or research--you don't know what you're talking about.



Israel doesn't allow multiple guns or more than 50 rounds of ammunition.

Nope every Swiss home doesn't have a gun by law.


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Most Swiss army guys turn their guns in after their service. I used to live there. Norway is peaceful.. I haven't been to Sweden in ages. Are they having school shootings?




Norway did....

How about Sweden.....?

Care to talk about them?  They have extreme gun control too...just like Norway.....explain why one has gun crime and the other has gun crime...

*A suspected bomb blast which tore through an apartment block, injuring 20 people in the Swedish city of Gothenburg in the early hours of Tuesday has reignited the country's debate over rampant gang violence.*
*
Police say that an explosive device was 'probably' placed at the scene, with sources revealing that an officer who recently testified at a major gang trial lived in the building.

Prime Minister Stefan Lofven refused to 'speculate' but it's hard to blame Swedes for rushing to conclusions: more than 200 explosions and 360 shootings reverberated through their cities in 2020.*
------

*Police chiefs blame the violence on 'criminal clans that have a completely different culture' and a 'generous welfare system and trusting society can be exploited by the criminal networks.'*

The country last year suffered its highest level of murder and manslaughter for at least 18 years, with 124 people killed in violent attacks. Eighty per cent were linked to gangs and 39 per cent involved guns.
----

Gun crime is also rampant, which BRA attributes to increased gangs, drug trafficking, and low confidence in the police.
---
In 2020, Sweden recorded more than 360 gun-involved incident, with 47 deaths and 117 people wounded.
After a long period of decline, gun violence steadily increased from the mid-2000s and continues to do so.
Shooting deaths more than doubled between 2011 and 2019 and now account for 40 per cent of violent deaths.
'The increase in gun homicide in Sweden is closely linked to criminal milieux in socially disadvantaged areas,' the report said.
Eighty per cent of shootings were linked to gangs, a significantly higher proportion than in other European countries. 

As 'bomb blast' injures 20, how Sweden is being plagued by explosions​=======​Sweden has gone from having one of the lowest rates of gun violence in Europe to having one of the highest, a report said on Wednesday, describing what one researcher called a "social contagion" of killings.​-----
The report said eight out of 10 shootings took place in a "criminal environment", with gang conflicts mentioned as one of the potential reasons for the trend. The drugs trade and low confidence towards the police in some parts of society were also cited as potential factors.
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/social-contagion-sweden-sees-surge-deadly-shootings-2021-05-26/​​
The increase in gun homicide in Sweden is closely linked to criminal milieux in socially disadvantaged areas,” the report said, noting that shooting deaths had more than doubled between 2011 and 2019 and now accounted for 40% of violent deaths.
The report said more than eight out of 10 shootings were linked to organised crime, a significantly higher proportion than in other countries, and cited gang wars, the drugs trade and low confidence towards the police as potential factors.
The report said a decline in other forms of deadly violence, including knife crime, had masked the rise in fatal shootings.
Of 22 European countries analysed in the report, data from 2014-2017 put the country in second place, behind Croatia and ahead of Latvia. In 2018 it topped the ranking, although data from some countries was not complete that year.
-------
Last year the country of 10.3 million people recorded more than 360 incidents involving guns, including 47 deaths and 117 people injured.
Sweden is the only European country where fatal shootings have risen significantly since 2000, leaping from one of the lowest rates of gun violence on the continent to one of the highest in less than a decade, a report has found.
The report, by the Swedish national council for crime prevention (BRA), said the Scandinavian country had overtaken Italy and eastern European countries primarily because of the violent activities of organised criminal gangs.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/may/26/fatal-shootings-have-risen-in-sweden-despite-fall-across-europe-report-finds​


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Israel doesn't allow multiple guns or more than 50 rounds of ammunition.
> 
> Nope every Swiss home doesn't have a gun by law.




Yeah......showing they didn't learn anything from the Holocaust when they were disarmed, then murdered in the millions...


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Israel doesn't allow multiple guns or more than 50 rounds of ammunition.
> 
> Nope every Swiss home doesn't have a gun by law.




But a vast majority do...fully automatic military weapons...........and don't say they keep the ammo at armories....they only keep their military ammo there, they keep their private ammo.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Save Canada's school children is my first priority.
> 
> A large Russian and Chinese communist population in Canada would add to our safety and security. Canada's real enemy has become the threat of fascism from without.
> 
> ...


Even one person dying in a car accident is too many.  When are you going to ban cars.  Gasoline and matches are used in wild fires and domestic arson.  Are you going to ban those as well.  Oh, I know--that's different, eh duck?


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Israel doesn't allow multiple guns or more than 50 rounds of ammunition.
> 
> Nope every Swiss home doesn't have a gun by law.




You never addressed the fact that all Israeli schools have heavily armed security .........you know, what we suggest here...


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Norway did....
> 
> How about Sweden.....?
> 
> ...



So Sweden is the only European country with a significant increase since 2000.


----------



## Leo123 (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> They don't have mass shootings.


Mass shootings are caused by crazy people, not crazy guns.  Guns are inanimate.  But you knew that.  Maybe we should look into why we have so many crazy people and boys who are so confused they want to murder?  How about promoting objective morals and values?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Most Swiss army guys turn their guns in after their service. I used to live there. Norway is peaceful.. I haven't been to Sweden in ages. Are they having school shootings?


You don't have any evidence but your anecdotal observations.  Did you go door to door asking?


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Most Swiss army guys turn their guns in after their service. I used to live there. Norway is peaceful.. I haven't been to Sweden in ages. Are they having school shootings?




And you were saying...

All healthy Swiss men aged between 18 and 34 are obliged to do military service and all are issued with assault rifles or pistols which they are supposed to keep at home.









						Switzerland guns: Living with firearms the Swiss way
					

Switzerland has a high rate of gun ownership and a low rate of gun-related street crime - but it may not hold useful lessons for other countries.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Leo123 (May 30, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Save Canada's school children is my first priority.
> 
> A large Russian and Chinese communist population in Canada would add to our safety and security. Canada's real enemy has become the threat of fascism from without.
> 
> ...


So, Donny, you guys have mass school shootings too?  Go tell Surada.  LOL  Canada is currently being run by a Commie and a Fascist.   You may need a gun....Just sayin'


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> So Sweden is the only European country with a significant increase since 2000.




No.....you have French criminals using fully automatic rifles......but for some reason the criminals in Sweden, home of the Swedish bikini team are more violent...

Can you explain why Sweden has more gun violence?


----------



## Circe (May 30, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Afghanistan just beat the shit out of the most powerful military the world has ever known.
> 
> That might tell you something.


Some powerful military. If Afghanistan can beat us, ANYONE can beat us. Biden just sent our troops into Somalia, for no obvious reason --- and they beat us YEARS ago. Blackhawk down.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Mass shootings are caused by crazy people, not crazy guns.  Guns are inanimate.  But you knew that.  Maybe we should look into why we have so many crazy people and boys who are so confused they want to murder?  How about promoting objective morals and values?


How much more productive would we be if everyone had access to free mental healthcare?  AND we will have fewer of these shootings in the long run. 

I say it's worth it.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> You never heard of it? You must be very young.


Yeah, I've heard of it--I don't put any credence to a site that allows anyone to edit.  You must like FB.

Wikipedia is a multilingual free online encyclopedia written and maintained by a community of volunteers through open collaboration and a wiki-based editing system. *Individual contributors, also called editors, are known as Wikipedians. *


----------



## whitehall (May 30, 2022)

No Bill of Rights in Canada. The quirky premier can outlaw freedom of speech too.


----------



## Donald H (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Even one person dying in a car accident is too many.  When are you going to ban cars.


It's premature to ban gasoline and diesel driven cars but it's coming in perhaps the next 20 years or so.


Concerned American said:


> Gasoline and matches are used in wild fires and domestic arson.  Are you going to ban those as well.  Oh, I know--that's different, eh duck?


As to gasoline, see above reply. I don't see any point in banning matches. Do you?


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> How many school children have been killed in mass shootings in Canada?


Look at gun crime stats in Switzerland where they have millions of guns and less restrictive gun laws than almost anywhere on earth.  See how that works moron, for every obvious success story due to government over reach, I can show one that contradicts it.  Fascism is never better than freedom.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 30, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> ^ this is the madness that conservative media has created this century


Amazing, isn't it? People this insane used to have to hide under their rocks.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It's premature to ban gasoline and diesel driven cars but it's coming in perhaps the next 20 years or so.
> 
> As to gasoline, see above reply. I don't see any point in banning matches. Do you?


Now you're trying to tell me that Arson fatalities in Canada?  LMAO duck.  There were nearly 9K arsons in Canada in 2020.  Ban matches, ban flammable liquids.  If it saves just one life it is worth it.  SMFH, you're a moron.


----------



## Leo123 (May 30, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> How much more productive would we be if everyone had access to free mental healthcare?  AND we will have fewer of these shootings in the long run.
> 
> I say it's worth it.


Yes but, mental healthcare and laws are no substitute for objective morality.  What we have now are a powerful minority of far leftists pushing relative morality.    They attach moral value to gender and claim that anyone questioning transgender is immoral.   It is a trick they use in order to undermine the foundation of a society so they can 'build back better.'  IOW 'build back' to Marxism.


----------



## 2aguy (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Now you're trying to tell me that Arson fatalities in Canada?  LMAO duck.  There were nearly 9K arsons in Canada in 2020.  Ban matches, ban flammable liquids.  If it saves just one life it is worth it.  SMFH, you're a moron.




Toronto...drug hub........criminals need guns......

*Firearms too easy to get*​*Marc Alain, a professor at the Université du Québec à Trois-Rivières and a researcher with the Centre of International Comparative Criminology, says one of the biggest drivers of gun violence is how readily available handguns have become in Quebec and throughout Canada.

------

Maria Mourani, a criminologist who has studied Montreal street gangs and written about organized crime in Quebec and around the world, says she's not surprised by the recent rise in gun violence.

Mourani says she started to notice an uptick in shootings last fall, but things have escalated in the last couple months.

"When we have shootings it means there are conflicts between different criminal groups," she said. "Fights over territory, over drugs, unpaid debts…sometimes it's just two people who disagree."
*
*She says an ongoing war between rival gangs, the Profit Boys in Rivière-des-Prairies and Zone 43 from Montréal-Nord, is causing a lot of the bloodshed.*



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/gun-violence-explained-by-criminologists-1.6132114

CityNews



*Part of the problem is the proliferation of guns. Although Canada has some of the strictest gun laws in the Western world, with Bill C-21 poised to make them even stricter, **getting a gun has never been easier for some segments of the population, namely criminals.*
*
“It’s not hard. They’re everywhere,” says Dwayne Beckford from behind a glass partition.

Beckford is currently remanded on gun charges at Toronto East Detention Centre. In his late 30s, he has spent most of his adult life behind bars*


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Donald H said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > You're a real Trumper. You even hate the neighbors.


You're a real idiot democrat that can't read--I said fuck Turdeau and the globalist Canadians.  I know many Canadians and every one of them would like to see Turdeau and his fascist globalist minions run out.  I don't GAF if you're a geriatric from TX--you're a fascist socialist and I abhor your politics as much as theirs.  You damn sure don't embrace American values.  My question is, "Why the fuck don't you get out if you think these other places and policies are so much better?"


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You're a real idiot democrat that can't read--I said fuck Turdeau and the globalist Canadians.  I know many Canadians and every one of them would like to see Turdeau and his fascist globalist minions run out.  I don't GAF if you're a geriatric from TX--you're a fascist socialist and I abhor your politics as much as theirs.  You damn sure don't embrace American values.  My question is, "Why the fuck don't you get out if you think these other places and policies are so much better?"



You're disgusting and very stupid ...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 30, 2022)

Circe said:


> Some powerful military. If Afghanistan can beat us, ANYONE can beat us. Biden just sent our troops into Somalia, for no obvious reason --- and they beat us YEARS ago. Blackhawk down.


More proof that citizens don't need "F-15's and nukyalar bombs" to fight off our own fucking government.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> You're disgusting and very stupid ...


And you're an anti-American moron who advocates fascist socialist points every day.  That is disgusting--you fucking democrats are always projecting your foibles on everyone who disagrees with you.


----------



## skews13 (May 30, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> uns are ubiquitous in the world.  Somebody ought to tell Trudeau......That horse 'left the barn' hundreds of years ago.



Yeah, well how many gun companies have gone under? The reason the NRA has to pimp them for the manufacturers as consumer goods, is because of the sales numbers. If it wasn't for the same morons buying more guns they don't need and can't use, much less afford, even more manufacturers would be filing for protection. 

It might seem like nothing to you, but losing those sales in Canada is going to hurt, and it's going to hurt bad. And what it does, is open the door to legislation down the road, to take incremental steps on regulating imports to other countries, which will put some out of business. 

You gun nuts are on borrowed time. It isn't going to happen next, next month, or even next year.

But you're on borrowed time. Bank on that.


----------



## skye (May 30, 2022)

Castro Junior the Phycopath is at it again I see!

What a POS.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

skews13 said:


> If it wasn't for the same morons buying more guns they don't need and can't use, much less afford, even more manufacturers would be filing for protection.


Just what oracle did you consult that told you how many guns I need or can use.  Also how do you know what I can afford?


skews13 said:


> You gun nuts are on borrowed time.


Hope you're at the front of the line.  There will be blood.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> OTTAWA, May 30 (Reuters) - Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Monday his government was introducing new legislation to implement a "national freeze" on handgun ownership and prevent people from buying and selling handguns anywhere in the country.
> 
> "The day this legislation goes into effect it will no longer be possible to buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau told reporters.
> 
> ...


We can do it too. For just the assault rifles.  I have confidence- kind of.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> We can do it too. For just the assault rifles.  I have confidence- kind of.


A liberal for gun control, hmmm.


----------



## skye (May 30, 2022)

I can't stand   Globlalist Castro Jr...... I  just  can't! 

Kicking and punching, LOL is what comes to mind when I see this !


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> A liberal for gun control, hmmm.


 No human being who cares about other human beings. You should look into it.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> No human being who cares about other human beings. You should look into it.


No matter what you do or how noble your intentions are, you will NEVER be able to protect man from his own inhumanity.  Restricting the rights of law abiding, responsible gun owners will not protect one person, it will just infuriate the innocents that are having their rights usurped.  The element that you are trying to protect the populace from will still get a weapon but your restrictions will create more victims as people formerly able to defend themselves will no longer have that option.


----------



## Missourian (May 30, 2022)

Canadian PM Trudeau announces legislation to ‘freeze’ handgun ownership, buy back ‘assault-style weapons’









						Canadian PM Trudeau announces legislation to ‘freeze’ handgun ownership, buy back ‘assault-style weapons’
					

A new law introduced by Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's government on Monday would implement a "national freeze on handgun ownership" in the country.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Yep ... this is the end goal... and why we can't give an inch.


Gun grabbers cannot be trusted.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> No matter what you do or how noble your intentions are, you will NEVER be able to protect man from his own inhumanity.  Restricting the rights of law abiding, responsible gun owners will not protect one person, it will just infuriate the innocents that are having their rights usurped.  The element that you are trying to protect the populace from will still get a weapon but your restrictions will create more victims as people formerly able to defend themselves will no longer have that option.


 I love law abiding gun owners I know a ton of them. We don't need military rifles.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I love law abiding gun owners I know a ton of them. We don't need military rifles.


What, IYO, makes a rifle a military rifle?


----------



## Doc7505 (May 30, 2022)

Amendments to the Criminal Code Amnesty Order related to the May 1, 2020, ban on assault-style firearms
					

On May 1, 2020, the Government of Canada banned over 1,500 models and variants of assault-style firearms and some of their components and made an accompanying two year Amnesty Order.




					www.canada.ca


----------



## Missourian (May 30, 2022)

Gun grabbers in public..."We need Universal background checks to stop these mass shootings."

Us: "All these mass shooters PASSED background checks."

Gun grabbers in private..."How the fuck are we going to find out who has what guns for the confiscation if we cannot get universal background checks passed!?!?"

You guys aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> What, IYO, makes a rifle a military rifle?


Dude. Stop it.  How dead does that deer have to be?  The little babies bodies in that Uvalde classroom were so cut up some were unrecognizable.   The parents had to use their own DNA to identify them.

We don't need the military guns, dude.


----------



## whitehall (May 30, 2022)

Was there a pun intended in the word "freeze"? Canada ain't like us. The Canadians are more British and sometimes French in their political thinking. Trudeau might as well be a monarch and it doesn't matter to Americans if he bans freedom of speech as well as the right to keep and bear firearms. Keep it in mind when contemplating a trip to the Canadian capital of Montreal (just kidding).


----------



## Toro (May 30, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Canadian PM Trudeau announces legislation to ‘freeze’ handgun ownership, buy back ‘assault-style weapons’
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like you give a shit about anything that happens in Canada.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Was there a pun intended in the word "freeze"? Canada ain't like us. The Canadians are more British and sometimes French in their political thinking. Trudeau might as well be a monarch and it doesn't matter to Americans if he bans freedom of speech as well as the right to keep and bear firearms. Keep it in mind when contemplating a trip to the Canadian capital of Montreal (just kidding).


Canada will never ban freedom of speech.  Like us, they are a free country, and like them, we are going to purge our authoritarian Taliban - known as Republicans from our roles and get the military weapons off our streets.  We're better than Canada.  We always will be.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Canadian PM Trudeau announces legislation to ‘freeze’ handgun ownership, buy back ‘assault-style weapons’
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're going to get the AR15's and armor piercing shells of our streets.  We are better than Canada.


----------



## Toro (May 30, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> OTTAWA, May 30 (Reuters) - Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Monday his government was introducing new legislation to implement a "national freeze" on handgun ownership and prevent people from buying and selling handguns anywhere in the country.
> 
> "The day this legislation goes into effect it will no longer be possible to buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau told reporters.
> 
> ...



Hey rubes

2.5% of Canadian households have handguns.

But keep clicking because they're taking your money from you 24/7 culture war rubes!  KA-CHING!!!


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Toro said:


> Hey rubes
> 
> 2.5% of Canadian households have handguns.
> 
> But keep clicking because they're taking you money from you 24/7 culture war rubes!  KA-CHING!!!


They don't have AR15's and armor piecing shells, Rube.


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Dude. Stop it.  How dead does that deer have to be?  The little babies bodies in that Uvalde classroom were so cut up some were unrecognizable.   The parents had to use their own DNA to identify them.
> 
> We don't need the military guns, dude.


It was an honest question.  Ruger makes the Mini-14 Ranch Rifle.  It is a semi-auto that is on a traditional stock and uses the same caliber round as an AR-15 (which is not a military rifle btw).  The AR-15 is the civilian version of an M-16, the difference is basically a selector switch on the M-16 that makes full auto an option.  Any semi-auto can be modified by a knowledgeable person to be full auto easily.  All of this description is unnecessary as the crux of the matter is that the type of gun or the gun in general is not the problem--the person is the problem.  As evidence I offer up the 168 dead in the OKC bombing from fertilizer, diesel and a rental truck.  We didn't blame any of those, why do you blame the gun.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> It was an honest question.  Ruger makes the Mini-14 Ranch Rifle.  It is a semi-auto that is on a traditional stock and uses the same caliber round as an AR-15 (which is not a military rifle btw).  The AR-15 is the civilian version of an M-16, the difference is basically a selector switch on the M-16 that makes full auto an option.  Any semi-auto can be modified by a knowledgeable person to be full auto easily.  All of this description is unnecessary as the crux of the matter is that the type of gun or the gun in general is not the problem--the person is the problem.  As evidence I offer up the 168 dead in the OKC bombing from fertilizer, diesel and a rental truck.  We didn't blame any of those, why do you blame the gun.


We are going to get those Military guns off the street.  It might take a few cycles, but we're going to do it.  Australia, New Zealand, and now Canada are NOT better than us.  

We're getting those killing machines off our streets because we care about our children.


----------



## Toro (May 30, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Canadian PM Trudeau announces legislation to ‘freeze’ handgun ownership, buy back ‘assault-style weapons’
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not a Canadian.  Your gun fetish hardens anti-gun feelings in Canada.

Give it up, rube.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Toro said:


> You're not a Canadian.  Your gun fetish hardens anti-gun feelings in Canada.
> 
> Give it up, rube.


I'm an American.  A proud one.  We're getting those horrible killing machines that just cut up 19 beautiful babies in Uvalde off our f'ing streets.


----------



## bugs (May 30, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Canadian PM Trudeau announces legislation to ‘freeze’ handgun ownership, buy back ‘assault-style weapons’
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.. ALL these NWO (New World Order) Bitches Want To Take away 
Any and ALL Freedom from us.
#1 is Guns
#2 is Freedom of speech


----------



## Missourian (May 30, 2022)

Toro said:


> You're not a Canadian.  Your gun fetish hardens anti-gun feelings in Canada.
> 
> Give it up, rube.



Only among the fake conservatives like you.

How's Jeb and Mitt doing?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

bugs said:


> Yep.. ALL these NWO (New World Order) Bitches Want To Take away
> Any and ALL Freedom from us.
> #1 is Guns
> #2 is Freedom of speech


Just the military weapons and armor piercing shells.  No civilian needs them.


----------



## iceberg (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> We're going to get the AR15's and armor piercing shells of our streets.  We are better than Canada.


How?


----------



## Peace (May 30, 2022)

Toro said:


> You're not a Canadian.  Your gun fetish hardens anti-gun feelings in Canada.
> 
> Give it up, rube.


I have to agree and it is the Canadian people choice and I for one have no issue with Canada choice and it is none of America business…


----------



## Toro (May 30, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Only among the fake conservatives like you.
> 
> How's Jeb and Mitt doing?



I doubt you know what side of the border Canada is on.

But keep clinging, rube!


----------



## Failzero (May 30, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Only among the fake conservatives like you.
> 
> How's Jeb and Mitt doing?


Don’t forget Viva Juan McCain


----------



## bugs (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Just the military weapons and armor piercing shells.  No civilian needs them.


BS.. IF you were a REAL American you would NEVER say such a Thing..


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> We are going to get those Military guns off the street.  It might take a few cycles, but we're going to do it.  Australia, New Zealand, and now Canada are NOT better than us.
> 
> We're getting those killing machines off our streets because we care about our children.


You better get after those pressure cookers, nuts, bolts, fertilizer, diesel, cars, gasoline, matches, knives, ropes, ball bats and a myriad of other potentially deadly innocent items as well because they will be used.  Don't get your panties in a wad rookie, you're going to have to do better than making idle threats.  As for your last little keyboard warrior statement, you aren't going to do anything.  You would be the first to run and hide.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> How?


Now?


----------



## iceberg (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Now?


OK so you got nothing but noise. 

Bye.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> OK so you got nothing but noise.
> 
> Bye.


Are you mad?  I'm really sorry.  See you later, my love.. <kiss>


----------



## Missourian (May 30, 2022)

Toro said:


> Like you give a shit about anything that happens in Canada.



I remember the fight over C-17 thirty years ago.

Should make it easy to confiscate those firearms now.

We should learn a lesson from that.

As if we don't already know it.

Registration equals confiscation.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 30, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> OTTAWA, May 30 (Reuters) - Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Monday his government was introducing new legislation to implement a "national freeze" on handgun ownership and prevent people from buying and selling handguns anywhere in the country.
> 
> "The day this legislation goes into effect it will no longer be possible to buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau told reporters.
> 
> ...


No surprise there, Trudeau came down with his jack boots on the Canadian truckers a few months ago and called them a bunch of transphobic racists. He is just like Biden, he works AGAINST his people.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 30, 2022)

Sensors are picking up new gun grabbing sock accounts


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sensors are picking up new gun grabbing sock accounts


I'm sorry you're broken, man.  Best of luck with that.


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2022)

Toro said:


> You're not a Canadian.  Your gun fetish hardens anti-gun feelings in Canada.
> 
> Give it up, rube.


You misspelled, "I love the taste of government bootleather!"


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I'm an American.  A proud one.  We're getting those horrible killing machines that just cut up 19 beautiful babies in Uvalde off our f'ing streets.


Move to Canada.  You'll fit right in with the other emasculated leftists.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

daveman said:


> You misspelled, "I love the taste of government bootleather!"


I'm going to love the taste of iron oxide in the air when your military guns and bullets are being incinerated. Australia did it, and we're much better than them.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 31, 2022)

this will make criminals and terrorist feel safe


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> this will make criminals and terrorist feel safe


Yeah.  The old Republican, "i know you are but what am I defense".  Pretty desperate, but still pathetically funny


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Yeah.  The old Republican, "i know you are but what am I defense".  Pretty desperate, but still pathetically funny


You will do nothing but troll.   That is your mission.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> You will do nothing but troll.   That is your mission.


21 Funerals.  The 19 babies names are going to be announced on TV again an again.  Babies caused by your lax gun laws in TX.  Laws you're actually proud of. 

Shame.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> 21 Funerals.  The 19 babies names are going to be announced on TV again an again.  Babies caused by your lax gun laws in TX.  Laws you're actually proud of.
> 
> Shame.


Killed by a man who thought he was a girl from the leftist tribe.

No shame here I never violated the law.  Your virtue signaling dancing on dead kids is your problem not mine


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Killed by a man who thought he was a girl from the leftist tribe.
> 
> No shame here I never violated the law.  Your virtue signaling dancing on dead kids is your problem not mine


Oh man.  How guilty you look. Look at your, flailing about, now that you've been found out, desperate to find anyone else to blame.

You were warned.


----------



## Burgermeister (May 31, 2022)

This is just step one. They still have those pesky civilians who already have guns. Towards that end, this bill also includes:

*Taking away the firearms licenses *of those involved in acts of domestic violence or criminal harassment, such as stalking - Sounds fine but the devil is in the details of what constitutes domestic violence or criminal harassment.

*Addressing intimate partner violence, gender-based violence, and self-harm involving firearms *by creating a new “red flag” law that would enable courts to require that individuals considered a danger to themselves or others surrender their firearms to law enforcement, while protecting the safety of the individual applying to the red flag process, including by protecting their identity. - Again, can anyone just make a complaint and the person has their license revoked? 

*Requiring long-gun magazines to be permanently altered so they can never hold more than five rounds* and will ban the sale and transfer of large capacity magazines under the _Criminal Code._ They already banned of over 1,500 models and variants of assault-style firearms.

I'm surprised there isn't some kid of ammo limiting thing in the bill. That will be next, unless they actually go after all the guns already out there.


----------



## Markle (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> We can do it too. For just the assault rifles.  I have confidence- kind of.


Which is the assault rifle you would ban and why?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Markle said:


> Which is the assault rifle you would ban and why?


21 funerals coming up.  19 of them babies, you pretend to care about.  You must be so ashamed.


----------



## Markle (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> We are going to get those Military guns off the street.  It might take a few cycles, but we're going to do it.  Australia, New Zealand, and now Canada are NOT better than us.
> 
> We're getting those killing machines off our streets because we care about our children.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Markle said:


>


You're terrified.  Those funerals of those babies you helped kill are going to be televised this week.  Had you agreed to removed these AR's off he street those kids would be in school today.

Sleep well.


----------



## Markle (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> 21 funerals coming up.  19 of them babies, you pretend to care about.  You must be so ashamed.


Why should I be ashamed?  You and your comrades are the ones who refuse to protect those babies you pretend to care about all while using their deaths, as always, as a tool to repeal our Second Amendment.  That's pretty sick.


----------



## Markle (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I'm going to love the taste of iron oxide in the air when your military guns and bullets are being incinerated. Australia did it, and we're much better than them.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Markle said:


> Why should I be ashamed?  You and your comrades are the ones who refuse to protect those babies you pretend to care about all while using their deaths, as always, as a tool to repeal our Second Amendment.  That's pretty sick.


 I wish I could help you with your shame and guilt no one can now. What's done is done and it's going to be exposed in front of the whole world for all to see. Your weapons to you are much more valuable To you than the lives of our children.


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2022)

Those Canadian government shitheads yesterday said that having firearms is a privilege, not a right.  You have to earn that privilege and it can be revoked any time.

Of course these are the extension of the same British that sent troops to Lexington a couple of hundred yers ago to revoke the privilege of Americans to have firearms.


----------



## ColonelAngus (May 31, 2022)

Thank God.

NO BAD GUYS WILL EVER GET A HANDGUN IN CANADA.





Isnt he supposed to be cancelled.

Woke cultists, where are you?


----------



## ColonelAngus (May 31, 2022)

Anyone letting this racist take away their self defense is a dumb ass.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Anyone letting this racist take away their self defense is a dumn ass.


 There are going to be 21 funerals this week. The whole world will be watching them. These children are dead because of laws made by republicans.


----------



## ColonelAngus (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> There are going to be 21 funerals this week. The whole world will be watching them. These children are dead because of laws made by republicans.



How about the funerals in chicago?

Odd, I thought they were dead because someone chose to break the law.

MURDER IS ILLEGAL.

TRUDEAU is a POS for wearing blackface, right?  You hate him for it and he should be cancelled.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> How about the funerals in chicago?
> 
> Odd, I thought they were dead because someone chose to break the law.
> 
> ...


Then you go to Chicago and mourn with your friends there.  I have friends in Central TX where those kids and 2 teacher were murdered.

You go ahead and try to say, "squirrel!" and deflect to Chicago or anywhere else so you won't have to face what you did to those poor kids.

Chicago. Seriously,


----------



## ColonelAngus (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Then you go to Chicago and mourn with your friends there.  I have friends in Central TX where those kids and 2 teacher were murdered.
> 
> You go ahead and try to say, "squirrel!" and deflect to Chicago or anywhere else so you won't have to face what you did to those poor kids.
> 
> Chicago. Seriously,


Welcome to the board.

Hope you have fun.

Republican laws did not make that scum shoot the kids.  Your hyperbolic rhetoric is useless.

Dont be a useful idiot cult member.  Think for yourself.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Welcome to the board.
> 
> Hope you have fun.
> 
> ...


21 Funerals this week. Those 19 kids, babies who you claim to want to protect.  And yes, these were your laws.  Republicans were all slapping themselves on the back about TX being a 2A sanctuary state.  You know who needed a sanctuary?  Those kids and teachers.

If you could feel shame, now would be the time to start.


----------



## ColonelAngus (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> 21 Funerals this week. Those 19 kids, babies who you claim to want to protect.  And yes, these were your laws.  Republicans were all slapping themselves on the back about TX being a 2A sanctuary state.  You know who needed a sanctuary?  Those kids and teachers.
> 
> If you could feel shame, now would be the time to start.



Negative.

You will fit right in with the cult members who post here.  Enjoy.


----------



## Unkotare (May 31, 2022)

flan327 said:


> No
> 
> Good people live there



No good people live there? There's gotta be a few!


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Negative.
> 
> You will fit right in with the cult members who post here.  Enjoy.


Well, time for me to lighten up for a moment.  I just figured out your name.  SNL?


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Was there a pun intended in the word "freeze"? Canada ain't like us. The Canadians are more British and sometimes French in their political thinking. Trudeau might as well be a monarch and it doesn't matter to Americans if he bans freedom of speech as well as the right to keep and bear firearms. Keep it in mind when contemplating a trip to the Canadian capital of Montreal (just kidding).


That won't be happening any time soon.  Turdeau has banned me since I won't get jabbed.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Oh man.  How guilty you look. Look at your, flailing about, now that you've been found out, desperate to find anyone else to blame.
> 
> You were warned.


Lol.  Troll in traffic


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lol.  Troll in traffic


Another rookie gun grabber.  He wants to blame everyone and everything EXCEPT the shooter.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> That won't be happening any time soon.  Turdeau has banned me since I won't get jabbed.


Dude.  I've been jabbed 3 times and I'm fine.

I can't feel my face... 

What were we talking about?


----------



## Donald H (May 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You're a real idiot democrat that can't read--I said fuck Turdeau and the globalist Canadians.  I know many Canadians and every one of them would like to see Turdeau and his fascist globalist minions run out.


That's very peculiar that all the Canadians you know don't like Turdeau.  Are they human Canadians or are they your fellow insect Canadians?

Seriously my little friend, the Trudeau minority government and our NDP (near commies) are cooperating and making huge social gains. Are you lying again?


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> That's very peculiar that all the Canadians you know don't like Turdeau.  Are they human Canadians or are they your fellow insect Canadians?
> 
> Seriously my little friend, the Trudeau minority government and our NDP (near commies) are cooperating and making huge social gains. Are you lying again?


Read, duck.  Come back when you have something relevant to the reply to add, til then just shut your pie hole.


----------



## Donald H (May 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Now you're trying to tell me that Arson fatalities in Canada?  LMAO duck.  There were nearly 9K arsons in Canada in 2020.  Ban matches, ban flammable liquids.  If it saves just one life it is worth it.  SMFH, you're a moron.


What does SMFH mean?

Flammable petroleum products must eventually be banned but not quite yet. Do you believe in manmade climate change? 
I'm not sure why you think matches should be banned but you could be right.


----------



## Donald H (May 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Read, duck.  Come back when you have something relevant to the reply to add, til then just shut your pie hole.


I'm going to have to limit you to one reply an hour, due to high traffic demands.


----------



## Blues Man (May 31, 2022)

So if the government won't pass the gun laws Democrats want will they all move to Canada?


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> What does SMFH mean?


Look it up, duck.  Your educators should have said that more to you when you were in school.


----------



## Donald H (May 31, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> So, Donny, you guys have mass school shootings too?  Go tell Surada.  LOL  Canada is currently being run by a Commie and a Fascist.   You may need a gun....Just sayin'


Every country has mass shootings Leo. 
Turdeau can't be both a commie and a fascist, but he does lean somewhat left. More left than his party so he needs to be a bit secretive about his priorities.

At the moment he has a leg up because he has to cater to the NDP. That's ideal for him personally and his party can't really object. 

It's sort of the Canadian equivalent of America's stolen election!


----------



## ColonelAngus (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Well, time for me to lighten up for a moment.  I just figured out your name.  SNL?



Yes…but I knew of the pun prior to the SNL skit, but yes it is inspired by the skit.

Thanks for noticing and commenting.


----------



## Donald H (May 31, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> So if the government won't pass the gun laws Democrats want will they all move to Canada?


Many Americans are moving to Canada for exactly that reason. They know their children aren't safe in the land of the gun anymore.


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Flammable petroleum products must eventually be banned


Do you actually think before you post, duck?  What are you going to use for lubrication?  Butter?  Nope, can't do that--cows create methane.  How about plastics that the world so loves?  Oh yeah, cardboard containers.  That works well until you denude the landscape of all the trees (carbon filters) and then you have the same problem.  Moron.


----------



## Blues Man (May 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Many Americans are moving to Canada for exactly that reason. They know their children aren't safe in the land of the gun anymore.


Bye.


----------



## ColonelAngus (May 31, 2022)

Canadians are letting this asshole take their guns?!

JUSTIN TRUDEAU…..THE BLACK FACE OF WHITE FASCISM


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I'm going to have to limit you to one reply an hour, due to high traffic demands.


Not a chance duck.  Unlike you, I am a free American and as such I do pretty much as I please--not subject to the whims of childish commie dictator like Turdeau although I do have to tolerate the rantings of a senile vegetable in the WH for a few more months--but I think our population has learned their lesson after the last regime change.


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Many Americans are moving to Canada for exactly that reason. They know their children aren't safe in the land of the gun anymore.


Maybe all of the democrat/globalists will follow suit.  SUCCESS AT LAST.


----------



## Donald H (May 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Maybe all of the democrat/globalists will follow suit.  SUCCESS AT LAST.


Reply pending.


----------



## ColonelAngus (May 31, 2022)

This is exactly the road the cult will take if we allow them to.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Bye.


Yep.  I'm not running away. I'm going to stay and fight for our babies.  We're getting those AR's off the street.


----------



## Blues Man (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Yep.  I'm not running away. I'm going to stay and fight for our babies.  We're getting those AR's off the street.


And what about all the other rifles that aren't  Ars that shoot the same round?


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Turdeau can't be both a commie and a fascist, but he does lean somewhat left.


Glad that you finally got the spelling of his name right, duck.


Donald H said:


> At the moment he has a leg up because he has to cater to the NDP.


His leg is up because he's pissing all over Canada, duck.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 31, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> And what about all the other rifles that aren't  Ars that shoot the same round?


Then go buy one of those. Seems like you have alternatives.


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Reply pending.


No need, duck.  I've had my ration of commie nonsense for the day.  Run along.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 31, 2022)

Flash said:


> Those Canadian government shitheads yesterday said that having firearms is a privilege, not a right.  You have to earn that privilege and it can be revoked any time.
> 
> Of course these are the extension of the same British that sent troops to Lexington a couple of hundred yers ago to revoke the privilege of Americans to have firearms.



  Canaduh was founded in cowering before the British, groveling before their king.

  It should be no surprise to see them still clinging to the same backward tyranny against which we Americans fought for our independence.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Dude.  I've been jabbed 3 times and I'm fine.
> 
> I can't feel my face...
> 
> What were we talking about?


Russian Roulette.  Good luck


----------



## Markle (May 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then go buy one of those. Seems like you have alternatives.


So you agree that banning the AR-15 accomplishes absolutely nothing.  So why do it?  The last ban was allowed to expire precisely because politicians could not come up with a definition of what they demanded to be banned.

Why?






Instead of twisting themselves into pretzels over semantics, why not create what works everywhere else?  Hard targets instead of soft targets.


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Yep.  I'm not running away. I'm going to stay and fight for our babies.  We're getting those AR's off the street.


Yeah, it is so much better to accomplish the murder of children through abortion, eh, Lurch?  Sixty-three million since Roe V Wade--but what the hey, it's a woman's right to choose, right?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Yeah, it is so much better to accomplish the murder of children through abortion, eh, Lurch?  Sixty-three million since Roe V Wade--but what the hey, it's a woman's right to choose, right?


21 Funerals.  If you cared about our babies you'd want those guns of the street, pal.  You can't fool anyone with that shit any longer.  The jig is up

21 Funerals.  Here are the first two.  THEY WERE ONLY 10.  I dare you to watch this video.  You won't,  You're too much of a coward.  Hug your gun tight.

They were 10, holy cow, look at these beautiful babies just taken from us


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> 21 Funerals.  If you cared about our babies you'd want those guns of the street, pal.  You can't fool anyone with that shit any longer.  The jig is up
> 
> 21 Funerals.  Here are the first two.  THEY WERE ONLY 10.  I dare you to watch this video.  You won't,  You're too much of a coward.  Hug your gun tight.
> 
> They were 10, holy cow, look at these beautiful babies just taken from us


Stopped pushing your tranny agenda then.  We told you its mental illness.  Your tribe had one of yours go postal.  Imagine that


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> 21 Funerals. Here are the first two.


So that is what is hanging in your craw eh?  The cost of the funerals.  Sixty-three million innocent souls don't make any difference to you when it is so easy to go after inanimate objects instead of going after the whack job PEOPLE who are responsible.  Your lack of logic is atrocious.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Stopped pushing your tranny agenda then.  We told you its mental illness.  Your tribe had one of yours go postal.  Imagine that


All countries have mental illness.  The mass shootings happen here with this frequency because you care putting guns in the hands of baby killers than you do the babies.

Your ruse is up, pal.  Sorry.

Did you see the video I posted just now about the first two babies' funerals?  Of course not, you'd have to put your precious gun down for a moment and face reality.

21 Funerals.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> So that is what is hanging in your craw eh?  The cost of the funerals.  Sixty-three million innocent souls don't make any difference to you when it is so easy to go after inanimate objects instead of going after the whack job PEOPLE who are responsible.  Your lack of logic is atrocious.


21 people blown away by your precious guns.  Your attempted trolling like this might score points with you with your fellow trolls, the people with feelings are not impressed.

21 Funerals.  I wonder, the moment those bullets tore through those precious babies bodies, how concerned they were about your 2A

21 Funerals, troll.

Bitch. Bye.


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> All countries have mental illness.  The mass shootings happen here with this frequency because you care putting guns in the hands of baby killers than you do the babies.
> 
> Your ruse is up, pal.  Sorry.
> 
> ...


Abortions have averaged 629,898 per year since 2010 for an average daily murder rate of 1,725--WHERE IS YOUR OUTRAGE?  Your faux concern is disingenuous.  The gun didn't do it moron.


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Your attempted trolling like this might score points with you with your fellow trolls


Fuck off rookie.  You are the one concerned with points (What do the points mean?)  Remember that post?  If you were truly a person with "feeling" you would be up in arms (no pun intended) at the murder of the 1725 innocent souls that will die today at the hands of abortionists.  ESAD.


----------



## yidnar (May 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Meh, its Canada.  I don't GAF what they do as long as they keep their noses out of our government affairs.  Turdeau is a globalist fascist and until Canadians vote to get rid of that kind, they deserve what they get.


and then Biden slips up in a so called gaff about 9mm basically  saying Americans dont need them ..


----------



## yidnar (May 31, 2022)

Augustine_ said:


> Bring it you piece of shit.  Your party has been at war my entire life.  If it comes to that, maybe I'll see you in the streets.


 please wear a bright pink dress so we'll know who poses absolutely no threat whatsoever .


----------



## yidnar (May 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> My biggest criticism of Trudeau taking action is that it's not immediate and will allow NRA members to buy up handguns in the interim.
> 
> There will be howling and gritting of teeth by the gungoons but they will be a small minority.
> Trudeau and the Liberal party will benefit from this smart move to stop weapons that are purposely made to kill people, off the streets.


after this step the the gov in Cantada will move to mandatory gun confiscation ... it may take a couple of years but you can bet its on the agenda ....


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

yidnar said:


> and then Biden slips up in a so called gaff about 9mm basically  saying Americans dont need them ..


Remember when trump was in Paradise CA and he called it "pleasure"?  How about when he called Melania "Melanie" during a public speech?  So much projection in the Republican Taliban!


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> All countries have mental illness.  The mass shootings happen here with this frequency because you care putting guns in the hands of baby killers than you do the babies.
> 
> Your ruse is up, pal.  Sorry.
> 
> ...


Over the last 50 years given the population its not that many.  And most are leftist lunatics.  I say we trade leftist for illegals.  2 for 1 sale.


----------



## marvin martian (May 31, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> OTTAWA, May 30 (Reuters) - Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Monday his government was introducing new legislation to implement a "national freeze" on handgun ownership and prevent people from buying and selling handguns anywhere in the country.
> 
> "The day this legislation goes into effect it will no longer be possible to buy, sell, transfer or import handguns in Canada," Trudeau told reporters.
> 
> ...



He can do it, too. Because the Canadian government largely disarmed nearly all of it's citizens years ago.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Over the last 50 years given the population its not that many.  And most are leftist lunatics.  I say we trade leftist for illegals.  2 for 1 sale.


<kiss>  We are getting those guns, Susie!


----------



## marvin martian (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> <kiss>  We are getting those guns, Susie!



No you aren't, Nazi.


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Remember when trump was in Paradise CA and he called it "pleasure"?  How about when he called Melania "Melanie" during a public speech?  So much projection in the Republican Taliban!


How about when Joe let the cat out of the bag and said he had the best voter fraud organization in the world.  Run along noob.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> No you aren't, Nazi.


I know!  YOU are, Anastasia!  Finally a Nazi speaks the truth!

Taking your guns, lover!


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> No you aren't, Nazi.


Didn't take too long, but I've got Lurch figured out--He's Beto O'rourke.  The commie Texan.


----------



## marvin martian (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I know!  YOU are, Anastasia!  Finally a Nazi speaks the truth!
> 
> Taking your guns, lover!



Yes, you're a Nazi, but you aren't speaking the truth (as usual).

Run along and masturbate to pictures of dead kids, now.


----------



## Blues Man (May 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then go buy one of those. Seems like you have alternatives.


So tell me how will banning the AR save any lives if all anyone has to do is buy any other rifle that can fire the same 5.56 mm round?

And FYI I don't own an AR 15 because I have no use for a small caliber rifle.

I much prefer a 6.8 or 7.62 mm round as they have far more stopping power


----------



## marvin martian (May 31, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> So tell me how will banning the AR save any lives if all anyone has to do is buy any other rifle that can fire the same 5.56 mm round?
> 
> And FYI I don't own an AR 15 because I have no use for a small caliber rifle.
> 
> I much prefer a 6.8 or 7.62 mm round as they have far more stopping power



Exactly. I don't have an AR-15, but I have an M4. No one seems to care about those...lol


----------



## Blues Man (May 31, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Exactly. I don't have an AR-15, but I have an M4. No one seems to care about those...lol


Exactly.

A mini 14 can be substituted for an AR 15 but because it looks less scary it isn't covered in any proposed bans


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Exactly. I don't have an AR-15, but I have an M4. No one seems to care about those...lol


I don't have any that are on that kind of frame, but I have 30.06, .308, .30 Carbine, 30.30 as well as smaller caliber long guns.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Yes, you're a Nazi, but you aren't speaking the truth (as usual).
> 
> Run along and masturbate to pictures of dead kids, now.


Oh.  Dark.  Even for a stinky little Nazi like you, Mary Beth.  Wash you mouth out, now, lover!


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Oh.  Dark.  Even for a stinky little Nazi like you, Mary Beth.  Wash you mouth out, now, lover!


You want to grab guns and you have the unmitigated gall to call someone else a Nazi?  You really need to educate yourself moron.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I'm going to love the taste of iron oxide in the air when your military guns and bullets are being incinerated. Australia did it, and we're much better than them.


Move there, then.  I'll start a GoFundMe to pay your expenses.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> 21 funerals coming up.  19 of them babies, you pretend to care about.  You must be so ashamed.


Answer the question, you pussy.


----------



## marvin martian (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I'm going to love the taste of iron oxide in the air when your military guns and bullets are being incinerated. Australia did it, and we're much better than them.



Hey everyone, look at the ^^^babykiller getting off on his anti-civil rights fantasies.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

daveman said:


> Answer the question, you


Answer: 21 Funerals, all on YOUR hands.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Hey everyone, look at the ^^^babykiller getting off on his anti-civil rights fantasies.


 The only baby killer here is you you demon. 19 of them on last Tuesday. Did you see the 1st 2 funerals today? Those 2 beautiful little baby girls were only 10! Is shame shame on you.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> You're terrified.  Those funerals of those babies you helped kill are going to be televised this week.  Had you agreed to removed these AR's off he street those kids would be in school today.
> 
> Sleep well.


Open question for everybody:

Whose sock is this asshole?  He reminds me of somebody...

Oh, yeah!

Hi, Moonglow, you retard.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2022)

Flash said:


> Those Canadian government shitheads yesterday said that having firearms is a privilege, not a right.  You have to earn that privilege and it can be revoked any time.
> 
> Of course these are the extension of the same British that sent troops to Lexington a couple of hundred yers ago to revoke the privilege of Americans to have firearms.


And then we shot them.


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Answer: 21 Funerals, all on YOUR hands.


63 MILLION murdered souls -- all on YOUR hands, ghoul.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

daveman said:


> Open question for everybody:
> 
> Whose sock is this asshole?  He reminds me of somebody...
> 
> ...


 I wanna meet this moon glow. Sounds like a great guy it's not me though. We're gonna get those guns..


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

daveman said:


> Open question for everybody:
> 
> Whose sock is this asshole?  He reminds me of somebody...
> 
> ...


Beto O'Rourke's.


----------



## skye (May 31, 2022)

Reeking of hypocrisy  ...    good for us the elites, but not for you peasants.


----------



## Concerned American (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I wanna meet this moon glow. Sounds like a great guy it's not me though. We're gonna get those guns..


Like Beto O'Rourke?  ROFLMAO, good luck with that broomstick cowboy.  BTW, how many more school shootings are you going to arrange in order to accomplish your gun grab.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Many Americans are moving to Canada for exactly that reason. They know their children aren't safe in the land of the gun anymore.


That AWESOME.........Take all our leftist........Send us your Truckers and the half that honked at you duck.

Great news.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Like Beto O'Rourke?  ROFLMAO, good luck with that broomstick cowboy.  BTW, how many more school shootings are you going to arrange in order to accomplish your gun grab.


1st time I read that I thought you said boomstick.  lol


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> <kiss>  We are getting those guns, Susie!


Well come an take them


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

daveman said:


> Open question for everybody:
> 
> Whose sock is this asshole?  He reminds me of somebody...
> 
> ...


Moonglow is a special kind of asshole..........not sure if this prick is him........


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Answer: 21 Funerals, all on YOUR hands.


Hush, Moonglow.  I haven't killed anybody.  You Soviets sure do like your kollektive punishment, don't you?


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I wanna meet this moon glow. Sounds like a great guy it's not me though. We're gonna get those guns..


He's a screeching buffoon who lies all the time.

You know -- you.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonglow is a special kind of asshole..........not sure if this prick is him........


Yeah, it is.  Screeches retarded bullshit.  Projects the left's failures on the right.  Uses women's names as an insult.

It's Moonglow.  No question.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

daveman said:


> Yeah, it is.  Screeches retarded bullshit.  Projects the left's failures on the right.  Uses women's names as an insult.
> 
> It's Moonglow.  No question.


\Well he is a dick head and so is this one.  Seems reasonable.


----------



## Markle (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> The only baby killer here is you you demon. 19 of them on last Tuesday. Did you see the 1st 2 funerals today? Those 2 beautiful little baby girls were only 10! Is shame shame on you.


----------



## daveman (May 31, 2022)

What's the matter, Moonglow?  Your handlers quit paying you for your retarded bullshit?  Do you think they'll keep paying you for the same tired schtick?  You really ARE retarded.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Well come an take them


I'm sending the Morningwood Gold Club gopher to come get them.  Make sure you scratch him behind the ears like Bill Murray did.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Markle said:


>


I know, man.  I totally feel like a GLADIATOR!  I've been fighting of trolls since I joined yesterday.  Turns out - I'm really good at it!!!


----------



## Ringo (Jun 1, 2022)

The Canadian province of British Columbia, as an experiment, legalizes small amounts of cocaine, ecstasy and some other drugs for 3 years"

A wonderful new world...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 1, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I'm sending the Morningwood Gold Club gopher to come get them.  Make sure you scratch him behind the ears like Bill Murray did.


Gopher special forces?


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 1, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> The only baby killer here is you you demon. 19 of them on last Tuesday. Did you see the 1st 2 funerals today? Those 2 beautiful little baby girls were only 10! Is shame shame on you.



Shame on you! It was one of you people who did the killing (as always). This is your fault.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 1, 2022)

Candian faggots are letting this asshole take their ability to defend themselves?


----------



## daveman (Jun 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Candian faggots are letting this asshole take their ability to defend themselves?


Vladimir Poutine learned well from his Communist masters.


----------

